# cars in the navy



## darekell (1 Feb 2007)

Hello,

I am in the process of joining the Navy as a NESOP. I have my interview, medical, and CFAT on Feb 6th    When I  end up getting posted to either Halifax or Esquimalt I realize that alot of time will be spent out at sea. I'm just curious how many people actually own cars, and if it would be worthwhile. I'm guessing that spending 6 months at sea and having a car just sitting there being paid for isnt the best thing to do. Also what is public transportation like in Halifax and Esquimalt? And housing costs? Do new guys tend to stay on base, or are they expected to find a place to live right after being posted?

Anybody who has gone through the NESOP training out there? Could they give me a heads-up on what the course is like.

Thanks


----------



## navymich (1 Feb 2007)

You won't be at sea 6 months all of the time, so that shouldn't be a complete reasoning for your decision making for car or no car.  Some other considerations to look at, as you have mentioned, is where you will be living.  But even that can go both ways.  If you are living in shacks, you won't need a vehicle to get to work, but you sure will appreciate it in your off-time to get out of there for awhile.  If you live off base, you will need transportation to work, but you might have all kinds of amenities around your residence and you won't require one after hours.  In Victoria, the transit system is quite decent, so that will help you out too.

But just keep those thoughts in the back of your mind for now.  Wait until you get accepted and get through BMQ before you start making plans about purchasing a vehicle.  When you do get to your 3's course is plenty enough time to look at some wheels, as well as get to meet other people that you might end up sharing a place to live with.


----------



## flames9 (1 Feb 2007)

First off, I would like to say I enjoyed my time in the Armed Forces, all 15 of them,.  But many young Ordinary Seaman do not!!  But they go out buy a brand new car, or motor cycle and then are completely miserable, but have no alternative and have to resign another contract!!  I would give it some time, prior to purchasing a car and see how you enjoy the job. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Feb 2007)

darekell said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am in the process of joining the Navy as a NESOP. I have my interview, medical, and CFAT on Feb 6th    When I  end up getting posted to either Halifax or Esquimalt I realize that alot of time will be spent out at sea. I'm just curious how many people actually own cars, and if it would be worthwhile. I'm guessing that spending 6 months at sea and having a car just sitting there being paid for isnt the best thing to do. Also what is public transportation like in Halifax and Esquimalt? And housing costs? Do new guys tend to stay on base, or are they expected to find a place to live right after being posted?
> 
> ...



Public transit in Halifax is quite good...housing costs are more reasonable than Esquimalt. The 6 month deployments out here only applies to one ship a year generally....others go for 2 weeks to a couple months.
MOst guys live in A Block when they first get here and are in training.....it is right across from CFNOS (Naval Operations School) where you will do a lot of your training. After a certain point you can move out and a lot of guys get places with buddies.
As stated by mich a car is nice to have to get away...I certainly liked to do that when I was in training in Esquimalt...I had a little 73 Honda Civic hatchback and I got to explore a lot of Vancouver Island.
If I was you I'd hold off on a decision about a car until you get finished with St Jean and are settled into your trades training....but of course it's up to you.
I hope all goes with your recruiting process. Good luck


----------



## darekell (1 Feb 2007)

Hello,

Thanks everyone for the info. For now I'm just going to focus on first of all, getting in, and secondly my training. I imagine the training will be pretty intense with 13 weeks of BMQ, 5 weeks of fleet school, then 6 months of trade training. So far it has been a great experience.


----------



## Centurian1985 (1 Feb 2007)

As advice for young guys who get cars anyway:

- Dont buy a brand new 'babe magnet' type of car if its going to be left in storage or on an open parking lot for 6 months.  It will only attract either thieves or break-ins.
- Buy a used car from a reputable dealer, preferably only 1-3 years old and at least some warranty coverage left.  You save a lot of money as opposed to buying brand new, and a reputable dealer is a lot better to deal with when it comes to repair costs.
- Stay in your budget!  If you cant 'save up and then buy' (the preferred method), then try and stay in the cheaper end of the lot, say under $10K, and damn well argue for a better price and a good loan rate.
- If you are going to get a loan, arrange it yourself, dont let a dealership do it for you.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (1 Feb 2007)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> As advice for young guys who get cars anyway:
> 
> - Dont buy a brand new 'babe magnet' type of car if its going to be left in storage or on an open parking lot for 6 months.  It will only attract either thieves or break-ins.
> - Buy a used car from a reputable dealer, preferably only 1-3 years old and at least some warranty coverage left.  You save a lot of money as opposed to buying brand new, and a reputable dealer is a lot better to deal with when it comes to repair costs.
> ...



A young lady was just visiting  us (family friend) who is a NAVCOM. She's working on her TQ4 at the moment and is posted to HMCS Montreal. She is an AB and has been in about 2 years at this point. She is leasing a brand new Cobalt and has her own apartment...I think she has at least one roomie. The lease is very reasonable and she has the benefit of driving a new car under warranty. She did a long trip last summer up to the Arctic....10 weeks I think...but now her ship is in an extended work period and they are not going anywhere for a while.....she loves having her car.
This is an example of what you could do in a relitively short time in the CF....your credit will be excellent because of your stable employment...and leasing is not a bad way to go. There are pros and cons of course.


----------



## NCRCrow (1 Feb 2007)

Move here its on your in: Welcome to Halifax in-routine card. A true hairy bag tradition.

http://www.gotransglobe.com/residential/Buildings/resPhotos.asp?city=Halifax&bldng=2309-Brunswick#

No car= no problem


----------



## Roy Harding (1 Feb 2007)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> As advice for young guys who get cars anyway:
> 
> - Dont buy a brand new 'babe magnet' type of car if its going to be left in storage or on an open parking lot for 6 months.  It will only attract either thieves or break-ins.
> - Buy a used car from a reputable dealer, preferably only 1-3 years old and at least some warranty coverage left.  You save a lot of money as opposed to buying brand new, and a reputable dealer is a lot better to deal with when it comes to repair costs.
> ...



What he said.

I have owned only ONE new car in my life - it was a good car, and it lasted for 17 years - during those 17 years it had been used to teach three sons how to drive a standard transmission (EXTREMELY hard on ANY clutch), been OVERUSED as a truck (carrying loads MUCH too heavy for it), and I did NOT take expert care of it - oil changes and such were certainly never at the recommended intervals;  I absolutely had no complaints with it.

HOWEVER - I paid far too much for it.  Since buying it, I have bought other cars - all used, and all within a couple of years of their model dates - we recently purchased a "mini-Ute", or a "cute-Ute" (brand/model is not important in this discussion) for my wife - it's two model years old, and we got it for about 1/2 of what a new one would have cost.  The extended warranty still applies, and all the first 50K checks have already been done and paid for (by somebody else).

When you buy a new car, you lose approximately 1/3 of its value when you drive it off the lot.  Why not buy one a year old and only pay 2/3 of a new one??

Having said all that - I think everybody needs a "brand spankin' NEW" car at least once in their life - it's a "rite of passage", if you will.

BUT - that "brand spankin' NEW" car need not be the FIRST automobile you purchase - in my own case, I purchased my one and only NEW car when I was a MCpl - and could afford it.  When I was a Pte I had a really old and beastly VW van, which required REGULAR mechanical attention from me - much oil in the eye and gashed knuckles.  (As an aside I remember that old van with very fond recolletions - but at the time it was HELL!)

Anyway - enough rambling from me - if you need to purchase a vehicle I strongly recommend following the advice given by Centurion1985 - he's spot on.


Roy


----------



## Centurian1985 (1 Feb 2007)

This was the first car I owned in the military: a 1972 Datsun B210, except the one I had cost me $300 and looked nowhere near as good as this one.... 







Out of the 5 years I owned it, I only drove it for about 24 months.  Too much time away from base doing other things.


----------



## SoF (3 Feb 2007)

darekell said:
			
		

> Do new guys tend to stay on base, or are they expected to find a place to live right after being posted?



I was also wondering about this as well. How long can you live in the shacks before they kick you out? I will be going reg force soon and my ql3s is in Esquimalt; will I be required to find my own place to live after I finish my 3s?


----------



## Centurian1985 (3 Feb 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> I was also wondering about this as well. How long can you live in the shacks before they kick you out? I will be going reg force soon and my ql3s is in Esquimalt; will I be required to find my own place to live after I finish my 3s?



Im sure there is an expert on this subject kicking around here someplace.  In the meantime, a lot of your question depends on where you get posted.  While ideally there is a single room for every soldier at every base, this is not true everywhere.


----------



## eerickso (5 Feb 2007)

For Victoria, I would definitely recommend a car. If I lived in Halifax, I would hope for atleast 6 months of sea time.


----------



## hotelquebec9er (5 Feb 2007)

The best suggestion I can give you, if you are looking for a car, is an old GM fullsize sedan.  Like a 1977-89 Chev Caprice.  Super low tech (try to get one with no electronics like cruise, power windows or seats).  If you can find one with the 305 V8 or the 350 V8 the parts are cheap, you can do the majority of work yourself, and they are rediculously cheap to maintain.  Also, they aren't very valuable, if you have to park the car for 6 month you're not going to flip out if something happens (hurricane, theft, vandalism, angry ex girlfriend).  Also, you can change your insurance status while you are away to just perils and theft which will reduce your monthly payment while you are at sea.

Also, you may want to see how much it would cost you to cab everywhere.  It may be less money than insuring a vehicle (especially if you are young) to take a cab anywhere you need to go, than your car insurance payment.  If you want to go away for a weekend, rent a car.  This might be easier.

Just throwing out some ideas for you.


----------



## SoF (5 Feb 2007)

hotelquebec9er said:
			
		

> If you can find one with the 305 V8 or the 350 V8 the parts are cheap, you can do the majority of work yourself, and they are rediculously cheap to maintain.



I think I'd have to purchase a gas station with that vehicle ;D A very handsome ride in my opinion.


----------



## hotelquebec9er (5 Feb 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> I think I'd have to purchase a gas station with that vehicle ;D A very handsome ride in my opinion.



When I was in First year university I owned a 1977 Pontiac Catalina with the 305.  I got similar gas mileage as my dad's minivan (12L per 100km or 20MPG).  Not really bad.


----------



## Saltycdog (7 Feb 2007)

Darekel,
Good luck in your new trade. The NESOP trade is an interesting and dynamic one. Asto your question about cars and living on the economy or in quarters. Things to consider when buying a car. Here in Halifax, the Navy Base has very limited parking, and consequently, in order to qualify for a parking pass, sailors must have between 12 and 15 years service (depending on whether they are parking at Stad, or in the Dockyard). Clearly, it will be some time before you'll qualify for a parking pass. 
Depending where you live in quarters, there may or may not be parking avialable. There is parking available out in Windsor Park for the people who live in single quarters, but parking in Stad, for those who live in A Block is very limited.
Long term secure parking is also an isue. There is some parking over on the Dartmouth Side, but it's in an open parking lot, and not very secure.
If you live in single quarters, then you can walk to Stad in 20 minutes, and to the dockyard in 30 minutes from Windsor Park. If you live in Stad, then the Dockyard is a ten minute walk.
Both Stad, and Windsor Park are close to the Downtown core, and a short cab ride will take you to most night clubs, theatres, and  sporting events.
Should you choose to live on the economy, public transportation can take you right to the gates at the Dockyard.
If you want my honest opinion,  put plans for a car on hold.


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Feb 2007)

Ahh the Naval Combat Operator Trade....  Good Stuff!!

Do motorcycles get parking in Halifax?  If that is the case go and get one!!

Parking is the shits in Halifax, unless you are a civie! Or IF you are creative you could leave the ship every hour and move your car from one visitors spot to another....  Those guys in Halifax are PARKING NAZI's.....   I have seen the parking lot 60% full (there was some exercise going on and there were ships in the gulf so it was empty)..... They were still towing cars......

I say come on out west!  Port visits to SD, PHBR, are much better than Boston.... RR......


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Feb 2007)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Ahh the Naval Combat Operator Trade....  Good Stuff!!
> 
> Do motorcycles get parking in Halifax?  If that is the case go and get one!!
> 
> ...



Definitely lots of parking for motorcycles....but it's a bit chilly riding at the moment.....-30C with the wind yesterday.
I ride my bike (800 Suzuki) to work a lot in the summer...I have a designated space but members of my section who work in Dockyard have a lot of parking available just outside the gate and also up here at Stad there is designated MC parking.


----------



## CallOfDuty (7 Feb 2007)

...just a quick question about NESOP training.....on the recruiting website it says all the operator training is in BC.....but we have CFNOS here at stad? Where do the operators get their 3's?
C.O.D.


----------



## NCRCrow (7 Feb 2007)

NESOP--QL-3--Esquimalt Black Rock

The rest is CFNOS Halifax--5A/B--6A--6B

Brush up on your math!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Feb 2007)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> ...just a quick question about NESOP training.....on the recruiting website it says all the operator training is in BC.....but we have CFNOS here at stad? Where do the operators get their 3's?
> C.O.D.



This is not the place to discuss it, stay on topic.


----------



## M Feetham (8 Feb 2007)

Just like Saltycdog said. in Halifax you don't get a parking pass until you are on your retirement leave and on your way out the door. Best bet would be to wait on buying a car until you have been in Halifax for a couple of years. The other thing is that when you do buy shop around a lot for insurance, cause if you are under 25 they will gouge you hard. Try the personnal too, it is the CF insurance provider. If you don't have a drivers licence yet you will fall under the new driver policy in NS. First year no driving after dark stuff like that. Check the DMV for more details on that. The other thing is be carefull what dealerships you go to, they can smell new kids in the forces from 5 miles away and are like wolves when you come into the showroom. They will offer you all kinds of stuff, all very _reasonably_ priced. If you have money to put down on a car that is good too, cause then you can reduce your payments. Anyway that's my two cents worth, hope it helps.
Marc


----------



## 3rd Herd (13 Feb 2007)

SoF said:
			
		

> I was also wondering about this as well. How long can you live in the shacks before they kick you out? I will be going reg force soon and my ql3s is in Esquimalt; will I be required to find my own place to live after I finish my 3s?



Record is 18 years, holder just rotated in to A-Stan. As for car in Esquimalt I lived in Vic for 26 years. The during the last six public transport had improved so much I got rid of the car and parked the truck until I went up on the west coast of Vancouver island. The other problem that no one seems to have mention is that when either away or ex or deployment that Pacific salt air plays havoc on chrome and other unfinished metal, poor paint jobs. Contray to some of the other posters there are a few honset car and m/c dealers in the Vic area. But yes they sure can smell new blood. My advice is the same as a couple of the others-wait. 

TO SoF-my daughter lives in Vic, both myself and her step dad have many shotguns, years of experience in their use, do not mind using navy targets ;D

edit: grammer and target prep


----------



## SoF (13 Feb 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> TO SoF-my daughter lives in Vic, both myself and her step dad have many shotguns, years of experience in their use, do not mind using navy targets ;D



Have no fear 3rd Herd, I will keep my womenizing to a minimum; atleast until I get settled in the area that is ;D


----------



## Kodiack99 (27 Mar 2007)

Dont know if this is a dead topic but I'm in the 1st month of Ne Sop 3's now at Blackrock (Esquimalt)The course is tons of memorization platforms,Eletromagnetic theory,Pubs stuff like that so you really dont have to be a genius but a good memory and good study habits are essential.The EOB's and OOB's seem to be the killers for the nesop 3's course.
PS:Good luck on your entry ;D


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (27 Mar 2007)

Kodiack99 said:
			
		

> Dont know if this is a dead topic but I'm in the 1st month of Ne Sop 3's now at Blackrock (Esquimalt)The course is tons of memorization platforms,Eletromagnetic theory,Pubs stuff like that so you really dont have to be a genius but a good memory and good study habits are essential.The EOB's and OOB's seem to be the killers for the nesop 3's course.
> PS:Good luck on your entry ;D



Understood but what's this got to do with getting a car as a new entry in the Navy?


----------

